# Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!



## ZanderKalle (30. August 2008)

Habe euch den bisher schönsten Fang meines Lebens zu vermelden

Habe heute am Rhein bei Wesel einen 80cm Atlantik Lachs gefangen!!!
Der hat ganz schön Druck gemacht, ich konnte meinen Augen nicht glauben als ich ihn zum ersten mal gesehen habe.

Mein schönster Fang, weil ich jetzt weiß das es noch Hoffnung gibt für unsere Lachse!!!







Am Montag folgt noch ein besseres Foto!!!

Das schönere Foto!!!!


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Petriii zu dem wunderschönen Lachs..
Hoffnung für den Lachs..

Ganz dickes Petri


----------



## crocodile (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Wahnsinn! Dickes Petri!

Auf was gefangen, Osterhase?


----------



## ZanderKalle (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Ach ja ganz vergessen!!!

Es war ein Saltybite(Gufi)!!!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Donnerwetter! Glückwunsch!
Gesehen habe ich ab und zu schon welche (eher selten) aber mehr in Richtung Wupper und Sieg! Recht haste; es gibt Hoffnung und bei so einem Fisch kann man auch von schönsten Fisch des Lebens schwärmen.:m


----------



## porscher (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Petri! ich hoffe,es war kein Ausnahmefisch! naja höchstens für den fänger.toll sowas zu sehen!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Auch von mir ein dickes Petri Heil.:m

Bleibt bloß zu hoffen das dieser Fisch keine Ausnahme sondern eher die Regel wird. Und das nicht nur im Rhein, sondern auch in anderen Flüssen in Deutschland wo mit viel Aufwand versucht wird den Lachs wieder anzusiedeln.


----------



## Johnnie Walker (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Der absolute Hammer und das auch noch im Rhein...VERRÜCKT!


----------



## ZanderKalle (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Petri Dank,

Ich will auch mal Hoffen das so welche Fänge die Regel werden.... der Fang lässt auf jeden fall hoffen#6


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Wow super Fang . Das es welche gibt wusste ich ja aber so schöne#6

Muss man nicht jeden lachs melden damit die ihre unterlagen vervollständigen können über das Wandern der Fische?

der gehört mal auf die Startseite


----------



## WallerKalle04 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Petri Bruder! #6


----------



## ZanderKalle (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Jo Danke,

Ich weiß das ich den Melden muss, mach ich am Montag wenn ich das schönere Foto habe, dann werde ich den Fang auch als Fangmeldung hier melden#6


----------



## donlotis (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Glückwunsch zu dem Volltreffer!! #6

Gruß Don


----------



## Muschel-Michel (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Dickes Petri auch meinerseits..super das du den lachs wieder zurückgesetzt hast..#r#6


|wavey:


----------



## angel-daddy (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

GLÜCKWUNSCH zu diesem super Fisch!
Der Rhein ist der absolute Wahnsinn!

Gruß Martin


----------



## Lucius (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

#6:m#6:m#6:m#6:m#6:m#6:m#6:m
..Ohne Worte!

Petri Heil!


----------



## Bobster (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

....Petri Heil !

..zu Deinem Fang und Deinem vorbildlichen Verhalten
gegenüber dem Fisch.

Bobster


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

WoW..Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## feeder67 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

petri zu dem hammer fang.wollen wir das beste hoffen das mehr so schöne fische gefangen werden.


----------



## Mr. Sprock (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Glückwunsch zu diesem wunderschönen und seltenen Fisch!
Dein Verhalten ist wirklich vorbildlich.
Da haben sich die unzählbaren Millionen Euronen ja bezahlt gemacht.


----------



## Petri Heil 22 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Schöner Fisch *Petri Heil*


----------



## ZanderKalle (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*



Mr. Sprock schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu diesem wunderschönen und seltenen Fisch!
> Dein Verhalten ist wirklich vorbildlich.
> Da haben sich die unzählbaren Millionen Euronen ja bezahlt gemacht.



Erstmal Danke an alle#6

Für mich ist das selbstverständlich gewesen diesen schönen Fisch wieder frei zu lassen...... hätte der Lachs 20m weiter gebissen wäre er im Kochtopf gelandet, da meinte echt ein anderer Angler mich zu fragen warum ich den nicht mit genommen habe "Lachs doch gut schmeckt warum nicht mit nehmen"#q

Ich antwortete nur "weil ich noch mehr fangen will und es verboten ist"

Der andere Angler "egal bringst du zum Auto"

Dann hab ich nur noch den Kopf geschüttelt!!!


----------



## HAI-score (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

suuuper fang! glückwunsch,

und toll das du den zurückgesetzt hast!#6


----------



## Nimos (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

auch von mir dickes Petri is wirklich nen Traumfisch


----------



## gigi181272 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

SUPER Fisch und klasse das du ihn zurückgesetzt hast offenlich mach das auch andere#6


----------



## FoolishFarmer (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Hui,
der ist aber früh dran... |bigeyes


----------



## maesox (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

*Absolut klasse,Petri!!!!*

*Hut ab!!!!!!!!!!#6#6#6#6*


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## Peter K. (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Moin,

die Ähnlichkeit zu der heimischen Bachforelle ist kaum zu übersehen.

Es gab schon viele " Lachsfänge" die sich als Bachforelle rausgestellt haben


----------



## Mr. Sprock (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Ne, das ist schon ein Lachs.


----------



## ZanderKalle (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Ja dann warte mal bis Morgen dann hab ich das andere Foto da ist zu erkennen dass das 100% ein Lachs ist, und auf dem Foto ist ja auch schon zu erkennen das die Punkte nur bis zur Seitenlinie reichen!!!


----------



## Liz261280 (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Schönes Tier #6
Petri Heil zu diesem grandiosen Fang #r


----------



## Tiffy (31. August 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Bist mein Held ! 

Petri zum Fang und schön das er Babys machen darf #h


----------



## HD4ever (1. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Glückwunsch !!!!:m
das war der Vorbote was da so alles kommen wir die nächsten Jahre |bla: - wenn ich sehe was da für tausende und abertausende Smolts in den heimischen Süßgewässern ausgesetzt werden, läßt das spannendes Angeln in den nächsten Jahrzehnten erwarten #6


----------



## Achim_68 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Traumfisch!







...typisch das hier einige wieder anfangen rumzustänkern - wie sagt man so schön bei uns im Rheinland: "Man muss och jönne könne"!


----------



## Jaws (1. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> ...typisch das hier einige wieder anfangen rumzustänkern - wie sagt man so schön bei uns im Rheinland: "Man muss och jönne könne"!


 

#6#6#6 ... so ist es



ganz dickes PETRI
Geilomat... super fang !!!


----------



## goeddoek (1. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Moin |wavey:


Egal ob Lachs oder "Godzilla-Bachforelle"  :q  ( kleiner Scherz ).


Herzlichen Glückwunsch und ein dickes Petri Heil :m

Und #6#6#6#6 dazu, dass Du den Lachs wieder zurückgesetzt hast. Dazu gehört schon Größe :m

Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Patrick83 (1. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Von mir auch,PETRI!!!
Geiler Fisch...!!!
Ich habe schon viel gehört über den Rhein,ich muss da auch mal hin...!!!!
MFG Patrick


----------



## zesch (1. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Foto:





(Fang von Zanderkalle)

Gruß

zesch


----------



## Maok (1. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Echt geil! Fettes Petri auch von mir!!! #6


----------



## ZanderKalle (1. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Danke an alle#6

Hier nochmal in Groß!!!






Mit dem Foto lässt sich ja wohl jeder zweifel ausschließen!!!


----------



## zanderzone (1. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Geiles Ding!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und ich kann mich meinen Vorpostern nur anschließen:

*Geil das er wieder in seinem Element ist!!! RESPEKT!!!!!!!*


----------



## bazawe (1. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Petri auch von mir zum Traumfisch, und Hut ab daß er wieder schwimmt.

Gruß bazawe


----------



## porscher (1. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

es wird immer Neider hier geben. es gibt Leute die machen aus einem barsch nen zander. angebliche " Experten". das ist ganz klar ein Lachs! DICKES PETRI!!!


----------



## Nordangler (1. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Glückwunsch zum Lachs. Ist schon ein geiles Gefühl so etwas zu fangen.
Habe dieses Jahr schon 2 Lachse beim landen vergeigt. Der Schwanzwurzelgriff klappt doch nicht immer. 
Deswegen kann ich deine Freude voll verstehen.


Sven


----------



## Ottmar (1. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Hi
Wow was ein Prachtstück ,und das in meiner nähe.
Ich glaub Ich werde Mir auch den Rheinschein holen.|wavey:

                                                             MFG
                                                                  Ottmar


----------



## ZanderKalle (1. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Nochmal danke an alle:m

Der Rhein Schein lohnt sich immer.... unser guter alte Vater Rhein ist immer für ne Überraschung gut|supergri


----------



## Fishing_Girl (1. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

...und ich habs live miterlebt ;-) Klasse Fisch - ein dickes Petri Heil auch nochmal von mir!

|wavey:


----------



## ZanderKalle (1. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Danke Fishing_Girl...... war doch echt mal ein schönes Erlebnis!!!

Hätte nichts dagegen wenn sich das bald wiederholt#6


----------



## Gralf (1. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Klasse Fang,

insgeheim habe ich ja auch immer gehofft. Und auch gedacht: Besser nicht. Die sollen erstmal ungestört schwimmen. Anglerschizophrenie#c

Von einer Zählstelle im Rhein habe ich gelesen, daß da nur 4 Lachse im Jahr durchgeschwommen sind. Das ist aber weiter im Süden. Trotzdem ein unglaublich unwahrscheinlicher Fang. 

Hoffentlich ist dein Fang ein Indiez, daß die nicht mehr ganz so selten sind.

Petri


----------



## ZanderKalle (2. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

4 Lachse ist nicht viel habe immer gedacht dass das mehr sind......... dann hab ich ja mehr als Glück gehabt, hab auch mal Gegoogelt wann der letzte Lachs mit der Angel aus dem Rhein gefangen wurde, hab aber nichts gefunden nur irgendwas von Anfang des 20. Jahunderts!!!!

Weiß einer mehr???


----------



## Achim_68 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Wenn Du hier mal guckst...es handelt sich dabei um eine Lachsaufzucht an der Dhünn (mündet zusammen mit der Wupper bei Rheindorf in den Rhein) in der Nähe von Leverkusen. Unter _Kontrollstation_ gibt es Daten über die Rückfänge (ich vermute mit der Reuse)...vielleicht kannst Du die kontakten und mal nachfragen, was so an Lachsen mit der Angel gefangen wird?!


----------



## powermike1977 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

geiler fisch und geiles verhalten! finde ich gut.


----------



## ZanderKalle (2. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*



Achim_68 schrieb:


> Wenn Du hier mal guckst...es handelt sich dabei um eine Lachsaufzucht an der Dhünn (mündet zusammen mit der Wupper bei Rheindorf in den Rhein) in der Nähe von Leverkusen. Unter _Kontrollstation_ gibt es Daten über die Rückfänge (ich vermute mit der Reuse)...vielleicht kannst Du die kontakten und mal nachfragen, was so an Lachsen mit der Angel gefangen wird?!



Danke für die Info,

Das werde ich direkt mal machen!!!
Die freuen sich bestimmt auch über die info!!!


----------



## WallerKalle04 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

http://www.angelwoche.de/fotovoting/index.php?&page=1&start_id=2


hab grad für dich gevotet bruder!!!#6


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*



WallerKalle04 schrieb:


> http://www.angelwoche.de/fotovoting/index.php?&page=1&start_id=2
> 
> 
> hab grad für dich gevotet bruder!!!#6




Meine Stimme haste auch bekommen.


----------



## ZanderKalle (2. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Danke Jungs.... auf die Crew ist immer verlass:q


----------



## Mr. Sprock (4. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Und?
Hast du gewonnen?

Hoffen wir, dass trotz der Holländer, die fast alle hart erarbeiteten Rückkehrer illegal abfangen, die Fänge besser werden und wir bald auch mal wieder solche Rhein- bzw. Sieglachse bewundern dürfen (lieber lebend):

http://img142.*ih.us/img142/3898/sieglachszg1.th.jpg


----------



## WallerKalle04 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Bild des tages wurde es schon!


----------



## feeder67 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

meine stimme hast du auch bekommen.
gruß joachim


----------



## Peter K. (4. September 2008)

*AW: Traum Fisch 80cm Lachs aus dem Rhein!!!*

Moin,

ich habe es nicht angezweifelt, dass es ein Lachs ist. Lediglich, dass es schon Fälle gab, wo es doch eine Bachforelle war.

Hier besteht kein Zweifel, dass es ein Lachs ist.

Petri zu dem suveränen Verhalten, da hätten viele anders gehandelt...leider..


----------

